# MECA Freeze Fest 2013



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Details










I plan to attend. This has been a great show the past couple years and hopefully it'll grow even more this year.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm there if I can get my speaker pods done. Guess I better get on the ball.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This should be my first show of the year. Ive got everything done but mounting the amp to the back seat. Ill hopefully be able to get that done tomorrow and then I can get it playing and get some seat time. Im sure Ill have to chase down rattles and things like that but at least I can get it up and running before this show so barring anything really unforeseen popping up, Ill be there.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll definitely be there, considering it's less than 15 minutes away lol.. I'm not sure if I'll be competing or not just yet though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Newcomers are always welcome. Just stop by and say hey.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got the green light from the boss (wife) to go to this, It will be great to put some faces to some names, and see what I real SQ car sounds like.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there, but I may not be competing at this one. Just not sure yet. Might just hop along with Gray instead. Convince me...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Compete! 

That was my pep talk. But really, you should come out and bring the Monte, then we can see the new install


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks the same as last year. Been busy being lazy in the off season.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried, but you should still come with the Car o!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wanna go just to see what class everyone will be in now. Lol.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

If I do compete, I'll have to get a smaller fuse and turn my gain down to compete in the amateur SPL class... Lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks...


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We will be bringing 2 cars to this one. Both are stock class. Mine will be in modified class this year but it will not be ready till SBN it seems.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in a time crunch myself to get some things done. I fully expect to show up with noise issues that I don't have the time to deal with right now.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I will once again, just be a spectator. Still in the design/build phase and soaking in the rule changes as some ideas have to be revisited. Might have a playing vehicle but not ready to compete..


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm in a time crunch myself to get some things done. I fully expect to show up with noise issues that I don't have the time to deal with right now.


Erin, what class are you in now?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Erin, what class are you in now?


As far as I know, the same class. Modex.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> As far as I know, the same class. Modex.


K. Wasn't sure what mods you have made since the last I saw it and if the rule changes affected yours. 

Wonder how many are in a different class this season due to install changes/rule changes besides me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. I don't know for sure. Will just have to see. I measured my midrange pods last night and they only protrude from the pillar about 3.5".


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

tnaudio said:


> We will be bringing 2 cars to this one. Both are stock class. Mine will be in modified class this year but it will not be ready till SBN it seems.


There goes my chances in Stock...

But really, I look forward to seeing the cars and what a real stereo sounds like, lol. This will not only be my first competition, but also the first I have even attended, and I haven't even heard a real SQ install in my life. So my vehicle will be open for demo's / comical relief.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure you will be plenty competitive. The very nature of the stock class keeps it that way. One of the reasons I enjoy this class so much.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I wanna come just to finally hear Erin's car and see what classes also people are in now . 

Lots of changes I was told


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I could make this. I need to make this. I will make this.

Chuck


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

spyders03 said:


> There goes my chances in Stock...
> 
> But really, I look forward to seeing the cars and what a real stereo sounds like, lol. This will not only be my first competition, but also the first I have even attended, and I haven't even heard a real SQ install in my life. So my vehicle will be open for demo's / comical relief.


wow, so that makes at least four people in stock, counting me. this should be exciting!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DAT said:


> I wanna come just to finally hear Erin's car and see what classes also people are in now .
> 
> Lots of changes I was told


Lol. Thanks. But why mine?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Lol. Thanks. But why mine?


Missed it at Vinny and at Finals. Seems like last minute tune for me every time. 

Not sure what your using now since your selling lots of stuff. But looking forward to making it down and hearing a few cars


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

gotcha. 

hopefully it's together by FF. TBH, I'm truthfully just using to get at least *some* points. whether I get lucky and place well or place in 5th... points are points. and at the beginning of the year is when I need to get them because work travel sometimes makes it where I can't make any later in the year. If I have a front stage even playing, I'll be happy. I've got noise issues in the car I've got to track down and I just don't have the time to start chasing RCA's so I'm expecting to get docked points for noise at least. 

As it stands, the only speakers in my car are the IB15's and those are going to be coming out sometime in the near future in place of some different subs I've been wanting to try. But I won't be selling the IB15's until I have some time with the new setup. Wish I had started rebuilding a few weeks ago but the bug got me last week so here I am.... 

I don't want to be rebuilding all year and I've promised myself no changes in the middle of the season. I'm hoping the car will be at least done install-wise by FF. But it certainly won't be finished tuned. I'm hoping to have the season to chip away at that. So, we'll see. 
:/


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Thumper26 said:


> wow, so that makes at least four people in stock, counting me. this should be exciting!


Come on into Street. We can go toe to toe just like the old days. Maybe win another Hatfield Mccoy award. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MacLeod said:


> Come on into Street. We can go toe to toe just like the old days. Maybe win another Hatfield Mccoy award.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2.


you don't want me to come to street. I'd beat you so bad it will make me embarrassed to say I helped on your install


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Thumper26 said:


> you don't want me to come to street. I'd beat you so bad it will make me embarrassed to say I helped on your install


My installs are so bad you should already be embarrassed to say you helped with it. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> My installs are so bad you should already be embarrassed to say you helped with it.


That may be the BEST line I have EVER read on this forum, THE BEST!!!!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Final decision, I will not be taking the Monte to FF but I will be riding along with Grayson so I'll see y'all soon. Too many other expenses coming up soon that take priority, + SBN costs. Since I won't have the cost of gas or competing I might bring some treats along instead. 

So Erin, Modex is all yours... lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FF is not going to be as good as I had hoped for me. I wish I had the luxury of ignoring it, too, and just going as a spectator because the car certainly isn't going to be as ready as I want it to be. As it stands, I'm still waiting on 3 pieces to show up this week.  But, I gotta get all the points I can while I can since it looks like I'm going to be doing a lot of work travel this summer. *shrugs*

So, hell, I'll gladly take one less person competing against me that day. 
Now, if I can just get Kirk and everyone else to stay home, too.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Scared, no... but I have not made a habit of underestimating anyone I'm up against. I don't think there will be that many of us in Modex at FF this year anyways. I just have to come up with the money to pay for renewing my passport, finish buying textbooks, my ccw license, and pay for all SBN costs. As much as I want to compete at FF, I just can't afford it.  Likely will go next year though.

Will I see you at Daytona?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my car right now. 











See. I'm not just playing the "I have nothing in my car" game. Lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Scared, no... but I have not made a habit of underestimating anyone I'm up against. I don't think there will be that many of us in Modex at FF this year anyways. I just have to come up with the money to pay for renewing my passport, finish buying textbooks, my ccw license, and pay for all SBN costs. As much as I want to compete at FF, I just can't afford it.  Likely will go next year though.
> 
> Will I see you at Daytona?


I edited my post. Wasn't sure if you'd know I was kidding. 

Nope. I can't make SBN. I haven't been... it'd be cool.

I will be at the ATL GTG, though. Looking forward to seeing some folks I haven't seen since my last GTG.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

You could polish that up in about a day.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea. I could. but I really need stuff to fill the spaces first.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I think KP might be spectating too. Not sure.

Good to hear you will be at the ATL meet. Seems like it is turning out to be a real hit.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Modex will be fun this year for GA, and AL competitors. 

Hopefully Team Arc and others will come to the Vinny so you can see how you guys stack up at the same show before Finals. :thumbs up:


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Here's my car right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can fix that! My dad's a TV repairman. He has this ultimate set of tools. (cookie to anybody that knows what movie that's from) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> I can fix that! My dad's a TV repairman. He has this ultimate set of tools. (cookie to anybody that knows what movie that's from)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hard to think Spicoli is such a big star now.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I might be able to make this show. Not sure just yet.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Less than a week now. Nothing will be finished being glassed, bondo'd, painted or covered. I just want to see everyone again and listen to some good rides. Get some feedback and start the points count. I'll be back to just the P99 for this show while I wait to get the install going for the rest of the year.

Why is it I'm the only one that has had good luck using a RF processor? 360.2 sucked for almost everyone but worked fine for me. The 360.3 is doing fine, but lots of folks are frustrated and having problems. I have 2 more processors to try before I nail down what I'm going to run all season. It could be that I go back to just the P99????

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Less than a week now. Nothing will be finished being glassed, bondo'd, painted or covered. I just want to see everyone again and listen to some good rides. Get some feedback and start the points count. I'll be back to just the P99 for this show while I wait to get the install going for the rest of the year.
> 
> Chuck


That makes two of us. 
Right now only midbasses are in my car. Ill be doing one seat only. Meaning, the only seat installed in my car is the drivers seat. Lol. 

Looking forward to seeing you again, bud.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Fast Times at Ridgemont High


Congratulations! You're an old man too. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Couple days away. Who all is going?

Dave?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Couple days away. Who all is going?
> 
> Dave?


This Dave will not be able to make it, Wife totaled her car Monday, Lucas had Tonsils removed Thursday and Katie went to doctor today and has pneumonia.


Ugh I'll see you guys soon in TN hopefully...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sucks to hear. hope they all get better soon.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks. Really wanted to be there. . Maybe I'll get some time this weekend to work on my new install. .

Good luck to you .


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

DAT said:


> This Dave will not be able to make it, Wife totaled her car Monday, Lucas had Tonsils removed Thursday and Katie went to doctor today and has pneumonia.
> 
> 
> Ugh I'll see you guys soon in TN hopefully...


Damn Dave....hope to see you next time.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

In! If registration is at 9, when should I plan on being there?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't plan to be there until close to 10:30 or so. 


I just checked the weather. Looks like its going to be raining all day free the morning. Awesome.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

When does registration close?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure. It's usually not a hard time. I've shown up at 11am and been fine before. I'd still try to get there as early as you can, though.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I think Gray and I are going to try to leave around 0630-0700ish. Emphasis on try.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

millerlyte said:


> I think Gray and I are going to try to leave around 0630-0700ish. Emphasis on try.


That sounds about right. I'm planning on leaving around 8.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Change of plans. The P99 crapped out on me just now.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

how? that's the first I've heard of one failing.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> how? that's the first I've heard of one failing.


I don't know how????? I added some deadener to the dash and cleaned up some wiring from the install. I put everything back together and no sound. The HU lights up but no sound. I pulled everything back apart and found no pinched, cut or wires in a bind. I'm baffled right now?!?!?!?

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Check to make sure the RCA harness is plugged ALL THE WAY in. I've put the car back together a couple times and put the harness in, not realizing it wasn't 'clicked' in to place. Fire up the radio and .... *crickets*...

So, that'd be the first thing I'd check. Especially if you took the deck out for any reason.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I never removed the HU. But you know I'm going back to look at the RCA harness.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

sounds like RCA issue. hope you get it going again, only P99 i seen take a dump was a fan related issue,


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

stereo_luver said:


> Change of plans. The P99 crapped out on me just now.
> 
> Chuck


My heart is saddened by reading this, you will be missed. 

On the plus side, I am on my way up to Murfreesboro for the night.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

oh this is tomorrow. oh well, this or getting ammo, or working on truck, none of the above, weather is going to suck tomorrow.. so going to stay at home. have fun folks.. I might actually work on wiring of the amps (power + ground) tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

One of these days you'll have a complete car. Then you'll have no excuse.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in!!! I'm on my way up.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> One of these days you'll have a complete car. Then you'll have no excuse.


just trying make sure I'm competitive, out the gates.. I'll be in the lanes this year, without a doubt. Plus I got a lot of catching up to do, the game has changed and my old school ways don't match up at the moment.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't make it after all. Woke up ready to go but due to sickness and apparently a lot of homework, we had to stay behind. 

I expect some good pics when y'all are done!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm in!!! I'm on my way up.


:thumbsup:

heard your car is better than ever.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Results? How did it go for everyone?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, that was one long damn day. Not sure of who all got what. I know John Pionke got second, Erin barely squeeked by with a first, and I got second. Someone else can chime in and fill in the rest. I may have gotten second in my class but the award I am most proud of is that I edged out Steve Cook for PHAT Truck! Suck on that!

All seriousness aside, Had a great time shootin' the chit with everyone. I do want to thank Mark for his time today. Thank you, Thank you. I greatly appreciate it. I also appreciate everyones input and thoughts about my new setup, John, Erin, Demetrius. It can only get better and will as this season goes on.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I got 3rd and I'm pretty pissed about it. So much for my 2K tweeter experiment. Back to the drawing board tomorrow. Thought I might have been on to something there despite knowing better. 

Still had the most fun I've had in a while hanging out with everybody. Looking forward to the next one which should be April Fools Fest for me. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Aaron, remember what we were talking about toward the end regarding the new judges. I wouldn't scrap your current crossovers just yet. I didn't think they were a notable issue. 

What exactly did you get dinged on? Maybe I can provide some feedback based on that. Feel free to PM if you'd rather take discussion offline.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> the award I am most proud of is that I edged out Steve Cook for PHAT Truck! Suck on that!


LOL! Steve's gonna cut your tires next time. He's sneaky like that!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> LOL! Steve's gonna cut your tires next time. He's sneaky like that!


that how they do it in Bama? 

Congrats to all the winners. 1st for Erin also !


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> I got 3rd and I'm pretty pissed about it. So much for my 2K tweeter experiment. Back to the drawing board tomorrow. Thought I might have been on to something there despite knowing better.
> 
> Still had the most fun I've had in a while hanging out with everybody. Looking forward to the next one which should be April Fools Fest for me.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


I enjoyed your car =] I'll tell you that much


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Aaron, remember what we were talking about toward the end regarding the new judges. I wouldn't scrap your current crossovers just yet. I didn't think they were a notable issue.
> 
> What exactly did you get dinged on? Maybe I can provide some feedback based on that. Feel free to PM if you'd rather take discussion offline.


You were talking bad about me?!?! I am appalled!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a great time at this show! According to Steve it was the biggest Freezefest since the show started. What a strong start for the season. How can you not be pumped about this season with a big start like this and a joint finals coming up at the end.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Aaron, remember what we were talking about toward the end regarding the new judges. I wouldn't scrap your current crossovers just yet. I didn't think they were a notable issue.
> 
> What exactly did you get dinged on? Maybe I can provide some feedback based on that. Feel free to PM if you'd rather take discussion offline.


LOL yeah I remember.  

I'm not calling BS on the judging. I knew in my gut that wasn't a 1st place tune. 

My score sheets didn't tell me much cause it was one of those that was all the same score all the way down the sheet and no comments. Although one guy gave me a 93.5 so I need to find who he is and make sure he is a finals judge HA! 

I just got too caught up in liking the cool imaging and output and all that from the tweeters doing all the work and forgot the fundamental question - does it sound better? 

I do that every once in a while. Obsess over making it do 1 thing really well and then forget everything else and it usually takes a kick in the nuts to snap my priorities back into place. So it's good I got said kick in the junk out of the way early.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ge_off_me said:


> You were talking bad about me?!?! I am appalled!


I said horrible things! 


Nah, just that we haven't had you guys judge before so its gonna take some time until we get to know how you all.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

New judges I forgot , I would not take the scores too serious. 

Those guys will improve . I personally think it would cool to have the new judges sit in the car with a veteran judge and point out things that are positive and what to listen
For on certain tracks


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually think they did a good job based on the 2 sets I've seen. With my car they were all close. Two of them were within 0.25. The other was off only 2.25. That's pretty good.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

That is good scoring Erin. I'm not complaining. 

Any scoring within 2-3 points is expected , we would all like them to much closer. 

You know what would cool is to have blindfold judging. With someone in the passenger seat doing the HU controls 


You would not know what class your judging or the car


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DAT said:


> I'm not complaining.


Well, you shouldn't be complaining since you weren't there! 
(just giving you a hard time, man)




DAT said:


> You would not know what class your judging or the car


yea. curious why you say this, though. 

I've thought the same... that they should all be listening blind. But I guess it's just not feasbile. 




All in all, pretty much what they wrote on my sheet, I agreed with. The good and the bad. Things they deducted points for, I could understand. I do wish they had given more specific comments, though so I'd know why they scored the way they did. That kind of stuff is what I appreciate most. Usually I'd just talk to them afterward to get a feel for it, but we ran so late I didn't have time to hang around and discuss. Think we wound up leaving around 6:30.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

We left closer to 7. Great show, had a blast getting to hang out and chat with everyone. Agreed on the judging scores, all of mine were very close, and based on my last score from Vinny and things I've worked to improve, were pretty accurate.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, man. It was a great time. The weather sucked but at least it cleared up for the drive home. 

See most of you guys next month in ATL.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> LOL! Steve's gonna cut your tires next time. He's sneaky like that!


So, you are saying that I won't be welcome in his shop now?

How come there are no MECA events listed on the MECA home page for Alabama?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I noticed that too. Usually a ton of them in Bama. 

It's still early though. Most of the shows don't hit the schedule til around March or April. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

This was my first contest in over 20 years as I then competed in IASCA and USACi.
Seemed like a good turn out along with messy weather during the day to boot.
Was nice to meet some of you and heard some great sounding work. I've got some things to change with my setup and look forward to next time.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> This was my first contest in over 20 years as I then competed in IASCA and USACi.
> Seemed like a good turn out along with messy weather during the day to boot.
> Was nice to meet some of you and heard some great sounding work. I've got some things to change with my setup and look forward to next time.


Welcome to the forums.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> This was my first contest in over 20 years as I then competed in IASCA and USACi.
> Seemed like a good turn out along with messy weather during the day to boot.
> Was nice to meet some of you and heard some great sounding work. I've got some things to change with my setup and look forward to next time.


Cool! Which car was yours?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.

Santa Fe with Sundown SA8


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Welcome Kevin, 
I'm glad that you came over.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice to meet you and thanks for the forum invite


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

SPL results are up. Shouldn't be long for SQ.

Events


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Where are the pics? Y'all are useless!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SPL results are up. Shouldn't be long for SQ.
> 
> Events


Only showing results for SPL & Show/Shine.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Where are the pics? Y'all are useless!


I only got one...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Best of Show here!



bikinpunk said:


> I only got one...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Apparently, the official picture taker stayed in ATL


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I only got one...


Yeah that pretty much sums up the day.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Kevin K said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Santa Fe with Sundown SA8


Glad you made it over sir, welcome


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I only got one...


And I thought you could be trusted... 



BigAl205 said:


> Apparently, the official picture taker stayed in ATL


Grayson's fault 


Who were the new judges by the way?


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> And I thought you could be trusted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEEEEEEE


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Geoff you got to judge? Hmmm wonder why guys got 93's. LMAO

Just kidding,


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

DAT said:


> Geoff you got to judge? Hmmm wonder why guys got 93's. LMAO
> 
> Just kidding,


Hey now, that guy gets my vote for judge of the year! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Nice to meet you and thanks for the forum invite


Your Welcome. It was nice meeting you a well!!!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Hey now, that guy gets my vote for judge of the year!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


You should send me a picture of that score sheet lol. I'm not sure if that was mine or not.


----------

